# Disused Railways Map



## UrbanX (Dec 3, 2014)

Just lost a lunch hour to this! Fantastic resource!  
The historic maps button is a really useful tool too!

http://www.railmaponline.com/UKIEMap.php


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you very much indeed for that link, the menfolk of my dads side of the family were all railwaymen going right back to the 1850s. I might have kept the tradition going if it wasn't for Beeching (thats what the old man says, I wasn't born when the doctor was going mad with his axe!). So a very interesting post.


----------



## krela (Dec 4, 2014)

I daren't look. I've got things to do this week... lol. Nice one.


----------



## night crawler (Dec 4, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for that, it's somting I like doing as well finding old railways


----------



## rockfordstone (Dec 4, 2014)

i see they have included the old monorail test track at earith
i'm quote geeky when it comes to old railway lines


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 4, 2014)

What a cracking resource and thanks for the link.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 4, 2014)

rockfordstone said:


> i see they have included the old monorail test track at earith
> i'm quote geeky when it comes to old railway lines



Yep, we should def go for a wander along there when the weather's a bit nicer! There's only a few bits of plinth left, but so much history there. I believe the actual 'Hovertrain' itself is only at Peterborough too


----------



## rockfordstone (Dec 5, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Yep, we should def go for a wander along there when the weather's a bit nicer! There's only a few bits of plinth left, but so much history there. I believe the actual 'Hovertrain' itself is only at Peterborough too



we should, there is also some ww2 mortar/machine gun concrete structures down there, plus the earth works of a civil war fort and bridge abutments from one of the old railways..... did i say i was a geek?

the rtv31 test train (and a section of rail) is at railworld, which is indeed in peterborough


----------



## forker67 (Dec 5, 2014)

There's a disused railway line over here in the south of France, complete with quite a few tunnels, bridges (some pretty high) trackside buildings and stations, it ran from Pau to Canfranc International Railway Station just over the border in Spain, they stopped using it in the 1970's I think after a crash which took out a bridge....also the French & Spanish railway systems used different gauge tracks resulting in everyone having to change at Canfranc....it would make for an excellent couple of days walking / exploring.


----------



## sameth (Dec 5, 2014)

That's fabulous - thanks for sharing. It's reminded me of why I adore maps quite so ardently.


----------



## richard (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks for the link very interesting to find what is local


----------



## Derelictspaces (Dec 15, 2014)

Excellent resource, great share. A few minor inaccuracies but that's just me being picky.


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 15, 2014)

Great find, will be looking into this for my local area


----------

